# My new business cards



## aeni (Jun 23, 2006)

My boyfriend made me some new business cards to use for an upcoming film premiere here (we sold out of the show - 1,100 seats, so I don't see why I should put it in shamless plugs).  Hope you like!  It's double sided glossy.

PS - This was my first MAC buy.  Hopefully not my last.


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 23, 2006)

ooh thats nice! im not brave enough to stick myself on a card


----------



## aeni (Jun 23, 2006)

I wanted something different besides using an eye, a set of lips, something crazy, or a plain background with a picture (like the real estate cards).  I figured that I was my own best advertising and I'd have fun doing it.


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, it looks so cool. I like it a lot.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 23, 2006)

I LIKE IT ,GREAT IDEA FOR CARDS!

wow ur in tucson huh so am I wooo hooo, where and what kinds show was it?

well keep up the good work !


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 23, 2006)

those are amazing!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 24, 2006)

Im sending you a PM AENI


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 26, 2006)

they look really good...you know that red brush on the bottom right?The kinda short firm stubby one.I need one like that.Where can I get it from?Help!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 26, 2006)

me liiikey =D


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

looks realy cool!! i realy like it!


----------



## serendipityii (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_they look really good...you know that red brush on the bottom right?The kinda short firm stubby one.I need one like that.Where can I get it from?Help!_

 
Sephora makes one.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...g  oryId=S4906


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 30, 2006)

how cute


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 1, 2006)

I really like that. Did he print them himself or did he just make it you and you took it somewhere else to be printed?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 3, 2006)

That's really different and cool...although personally for me I would have chosen a black background with the white and grey (or maybe pink for me) letterings.  Do you do any photo touch ups? Because I think it would be cool if you phototouched your picture magazine quality... because I think that appeals to a lot of people... part of why I would consider a pro for taking pictures for an event is for the photoshopping! Like that glossy dewey rosey skin that only guassian blur can give me... haha. Either way, I applaud your creativity!


----------



## martygreene (Jul 5, 2006)

One thing I'd suggest for future is not doing glossy on both sides, as clients often like to write down notes to themselves or dates of events and such related to your work on the card, and glossy cards do not take ink.


----------



## aeni (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_I really like that. Did he print them himself or did he just make it you and you took it somewhere else to be printed?_

 
He works for SNA graphics in Phoenix. While they have printers at work - they're mostly used for vehicle wraps and such.  They send out to other printers with a 4-5 turnaround day (more depending on cut or styles).


----------



## aeni (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_That's really different and cool...although personally for me I would have chosen a black background with the white and grey (or maybe pink for me) letterings.  Do you do any photo touch ups? Because I think it would be cool if you phototouched your picture magazine quality... because I think that appeals to a lot of people... part of why I would consider a pro for taking pictures for an event is for the photoshopping! Like that glossy dewey rosey skin that only guassian blur can give me... haha. Either way, I applaud your creativity!_

 
Stephen's the GA. I'm just the MA.  We argue about whether the use of photoshop is legitimate or not because it would make me personally not do my best since "I can fix that in PS".  Besides, it's already printed and too late to do any more.  Next time we'll have some more fun.

And no pink font.  I'm not a pink girl!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_they look really good...you know that red brush on the bottom right?The kinda short firm stubby one.I need one like that.Where can I get it from?Help!_

 
Victoria's Secret has one.  I can't promise its quality though :-/  
(I have a personal vendetta against them though)


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 6, 2006)

my neighbour just printed the test copy off of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im getting 1000 for free, although i might buy him a case of stella artois for all his troubles..

so far it looks great.. im so excited!!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jul 6, 2006)

i really like it.  it's very creative & it's legible.  i always hate when i get business cards with that stupid script font and it's like -5 size so you can't even read it!  yours are straight & to the point with some flair.


----------

